# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الجاحظ وكتابه البيان والتبيين

## أبو محمد بن عيسى آل مبارك

*مقدمة*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
الحمد لله ذي القوة المتين ، خلق الإنسان علمه البيان ، وأقدره على التبيين ، والصلاة والسلام على محمد صفوة النبيين ، وإمام المرسلين ، وعلى آله وصحبه الغُرِّ الميامين ، وعلى من اقتفى سبليهم ، واهتدى بهديهم إلى يوم الدين .
أما بعد : فإن الباحث عما خلَّفه العرب من منثور الكلام ومنظومه ، يجد قسطا وافرا منه في كتب الأدب ، وما أبرز تلك الكتب : ديوان «البيان والتبيين» لأبي عُثمان الجاحظ ، الذي قال فيه ابن خلدون «سمعنا من شيوخنا في مجالس التعليم أن أصول هذا الفن- يعني : فن الأدب - وأركانَه أربعة دواوين؛ وهي «أدب الكتاب» لابن قتيبة، وكتاب «الكامل» للمبرَّد، وكتاب «البيان والتبيين» للجاحظ، و«النوادر» لأبي علي القالي البغدادي، وما سوى هذه الأربعة، فتَبَعٌ لها وفروعٌ عنها» () .
وهذه الدراسة التي نُقدِّم لها، غرضنا منها الوقوف على محتوى هذا الكتاب، وأخذ صورة شاملة عما ضمته دفَّتاه من أبواب وفصول ومباحث، لنطَّلع والطلبةُ الكرام على ما حواه من درر الأقوال ، وغرر المعاني والأمثال .
والدراسة مقسمة على فصلين وخاتمة؛ الفصل الأول: فيه التعريف بالكاتب، أوردنا فيها مجمل ما ذكر في ترجمة الجاحظ، لنقف على قيمة الكتاب، فإن قيمته من قيمة كاتبه. والفصل الآخَر - وهو جوهر البحث -: عرَّفنا فيه بالكتاب، وحاولنا أن نعطي صورة مجملة ومتكاملة عنه .*التعريف بالمصنِّف*
الجاحظ : أبو عمرو عثمان بن بحر (159هـ - 255هـ)
*نسبه :*
* هو : أبو عثمان عمرو بن بحر بن محبوب الكناني - قيل : صليبةً، وقيل : ولاءً ، فإن جده كان أسود جَمَّالا لعمرو بن قلع الكناني- البصري ، الشهير بالجاحظ ، ليروز واضح في عينيه () ، وكان يقال له أيضا الحَدَقي لذلك () .
*نشأته العلمية وشيوخه* :
* ولد بالبصرة سنة 159 هجرية في خلافة المهدي ثالث الخلفاء العباسيين، ونشأ يتيما في حجر أمه، حيث توفي أبوه وهو صغير . وعاش في صباه حياة بائسة، إذ ابتلي باليتم والفقر ودمامة الخِلقة، كان يبيع الخبز والسمك في سوق البصرة، ولم يكن ذلك يمنعه من التردد إلى حِلق العلم في مساجد البصرة وكتاتيبها، ومجالس علمائها وأدبائها ، فخالط العلماء والرواة ونهل من معينهم ، وكان باقعة في قوة الحفظ . وربما ضايق ذلك والدته، حيث كان جُل اشتغاله بتحصيل العلم، وكان تحصيل لقمة العيش بالنسبة إليه أمرا ثانويا؛ حتى أنها قدمت ذات مرة حين طلب الطعام طبقاً عليه كراريس من الأوراق ؟ فقال : ما هذا ؟! قالت هذا الذي تجيء به ؟
* كان الجاحظ منهوم علم لا يشبع، ومنهوم عقل لا يرضى إلا بما يقبله عقله بالحجج القوية البالغة، ولما كانت أرض العراق حاضرة الدنيا في زمانه، فقد كان أكثر من يُشار إليهم بالبنان يسكنونها أو يفدون إليها ، فكان الجاحظ محظوظا من هذا الوجه، حيث تهيَّا له من الشيوخ أئمة في شتى الفنون ، ومن أبرز هؤلاء الأصمعي وأبي عبيدة وأبي زيد الأنصاري في علوم العربية وآدابها، والأخفش في علم النحو والتصريف، وأخذ عن القاضي أبي يوسف وتبحر في علم الكلام على يد بلديِّه أبى إسحق النظام وثمامة بن أشرس ، وكان يأتي مِربد البصرة فيأخذ اللغة مشافهة من الأعراب .
وكان مع ذلك يناقش حُنَين بن إسحاق وسَلمويه فيتعرَّف على الثقافة اليونانية، ويقرأ لابن المقفع فيتصل بالثقافة الفارسية، بل وكان يستأجر دكاكين الوارقين ويبيت فيها ليقرأ كل ما فيها من كتب العربية والمترجمة ، فيجمع بذلك كل الثقافات السائدة في عصره؛ من عربية وفارسية ويونانية وهندية أيضا .
قال أبو هفان : «ثلاثة لم أر قط ولا سمعت أحب إليهم من الكتب والعلوم: الجاحظ والفتح بن خاقان وإسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضي؛ فأما الجاحظ، فإنه لم يقع بيده كتاب قط إلا استوفى قراءته كائنا ما كان حتى أنه كان يكتري دكاكين الوراقين ويثبُت فيها للنظر...» () .
ذاع صيت الجاحظ، وبلغ أمره الخليفة المأمون ، فاستدعاه إلى بغداد ، وولاَّه ديوان الرسائل نيابة عن ابراهيم بن العباس الصولي ، فلم يبق فيه غير ثلاثة أيام ثم استعفى، لأنه رأى في الديوان موظفين غير مؤهلين، فقال كلمته المشهورة : ظواهر نظيفة ، وبواطن سخيفة !
*شخصيته :*
* كان الجاحظ مطبوعا على الظرف ، وربما حدث معه أمور غريبة ؛ فقد قال : «نسيت كنيتى ثلاثة أيام، فأتيت أهلي، فقلت : بمن أكنى ؟ فقالوا : بأبي عثمان» () . وقال أيضا : «وقفت أنا وأبو حرب على قاص فأردت الولع به، فقلت لمن حوله : إنه رجل صالح لا يحب الشهرة، فتفرقوا عنه ! فتفرقوا ؛ فقال لي : حسيبك الله، إذا لم ير الصياد طيرا كيف يمد شبكته ؟» () . وحكى عنه المبرد : «أنه آذاه رجل؛ فقال له : أنت والله أحوج إلى هوان من كريم إلى إكرام، ومن علم إلى عمل، ومن قدرة إلى عفو، ومن نعمة إلى شكر» () .
ومن شعره :
يَـطِيبُ الـعَيشُ أَن تَـلقَـى حَكِـيـمًـا             غَــدَاةَ الــعِـلــمِ وَالظَّـنِّ المُــصِيبِ 
فَـيَـكـشِـفُ عَـنـكَ حَيـرَةَ كُلِّ جَهلٍ           وَفَـضـلُ الـعِـلـمِ يَـعـــرِفُهُ الأَدِيبُ 
سِـقَـــامُ الـحِـرصِ لَيسَ لَـهُ شِفَـاءٌ            وَدَاءُ الـجَـهـلِ لَـيـسَ لَـهُ طَبيبُ ()
وأنشد له المبرد :
إن حَـالَ لَــونُ الـرَّأسِ عَن حَـالِــهِ            فَـفِـي خِـضَـابِ الـرَّأسِ مُـسـتَـمتَعُ 
هَـب مَـن لَــهُ شَـيـبٌ لَـهُ حِـيـلَــةٌ            فَـمَـا الَّــذِي يَـحـتَـالُهُ الأَصلَعُ ()
قال أبو العيناء -وهو ابن أخت الجاحظ- : «دخل عليه رجل فقال: يا أبا عثمان، كيف حالك ؟ فقال: سألتني عن الجملة، فاسمعها مني واحدا واحدا، حالي أن الوزير يتكلم برأيي، وينفذ أمري، ويواتر الخليفة الصِّلات إلي، وآكل من لحم الطير أسمنها، وألبس من الثياب ألينها، وأجلس على اللَّين الطبري، وأتكىء على هذا الريش، ثم أصبر على هذا حتى يأتي الله بالفرج. فقال الرجل : الفرج ما أنت فيه، قال : بل أحب أن تكون الخلافة لي، ويعمل محمد بن عبد الملك - يعني : الوزير - بأمري، ويُختلَف إليَّ، فهذا هو الفرج» () .
معتقده :
تأثر الجاحظ بإمام المعتزلة في زمانه إبراهيم بن سيار بن هانئ النظام تأثرا كبيرا ؛ فأخذ عنه طريقته، وتبنى الكثير من آرائه، بل وانفرد هو بآراءَ كلامية ، تلقَّفها طائفة ممن تتلمذوا عليه أو قرؤوا كتبه، وعرف أولئك بالجاحظية ، وقد نسب بذلك إلى رداءة الاعتقاد ، وربما جاز به بعضهم إلى الانحلال حتى قيل في المثل : يا ويح من كفره الجاحظ ! ()   وقد قالالحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان معلقاً على ثناء المأمون _الخليفةالمعتزلي – على مؤلفات الجاحظ : "وهذه والله صفة كتب الجاحظ كلها فسبحانمن أضله على علم".
فلنا ما صفا من أدبه ، وعليه بدعته وضلالته .
*منهجه العلمي :*
* ولأن الجاحظ كان غزير العلم، مستوعبًا لثقافات عصره، فقد كانت مراجعه في كتبه تمتد لتشمل القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي، والتوراة والإنجيل، وأقوال الحكماء والشعراء وعلوم اليونان، وأدب فارس وحكمة الهند، بالإضافة إلى تجاربه العلمية ومشاهداته وملاحظاته الخاصة .
فكانت كتبه دوائر معارف يتناول فيها بعض المعارف الطبيعية والفلسفية، وتحدث في سياسة الأفراد والأمم، والنزاع بين أهل الكلام وغيرهم من الطوائف الدينية، وربما تعرض إلى ما يتعلق بعلم الهيئة (الجغرافيا) والطب وعادات الأعراب وبعض مسائل الفقه ، هذا عدا ما امتلأ به تلك الكتب من شعر وفكاهة تصل إلى حد المجون .
إن الكتب لم تحجب الجاحظ عن الناس بجميع فئاتهم، فكان يُخالط ويسأل، يأخذ ما لا يعرفه ويُصّحح ما قد يكون عند بعضهم من أخطاء لا يقبلها العقل، إنه لا يقبل المسموع من تجارب الآخرين كما هو، بل يعمد إلى التجربة بنفسه إذا أمكن ذلك؛ حدث أن قال له أحدهم إن نوعاً من العشب يقتل الأفعى برائحته إذا ألقيته عليها فاستحضر الجاحظ ذلك العشب ، وألقاه على الأفعى وتبين له أن ما سمعه كان كذبا *.
*أسلوبه الكتابي :*
* والأسلوب أحد أبرز مميزات الجاحظ؛ فهو سهل واضح، فيه عذوبة وفكاهة واستطراد بلا ملل، وفيه موسوعية ونظر ثاقب، وإيمان بالعقل لا يتزعزع ، ويمكن أن يعرف على أنه أسلوب عقلاني علمي تمحيصي .
دعا الجاحظ من خلال ما كتب لتحرير الأسلوب من الجمود والصنعة السائدين قبله، فقرّب النثر من الحياة وحملّه همومها، فأصبحت اللغة مع الجاحظ تحمل نبض الحياة والناس وتعيش قضاياهم .
وإذا كان بعض المبدعين قد جاء إلى الحياة من الأدب، فإن الجاحظ قد جاء إلى الأدب من الحياة، كانت الحياة عنده أولاً وجاء الأدب ليعبر عن حقائق هذه الحياة، وجعل للأدب غايةً لا يفترق فيها الجانب الجمالي عن الجانب الاجتماعي، فأسهم بأن جعل الثقافة للجماهير حين قصدها وتوّجه إليها فيما يكتب .
وكان كما يقول الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب : «أول أديب عربي نزل إلى السوق فصوَّر لنا أحوال الشعب تصويراً ينبض بالصدق والحياة، بأسلوب حسبنا أن نقول فيه: أنه أسلوب الجاحظ، والذي كان بحق مدرسة في الأسلوب تخرج منها أدباء شباب وامتاز بأنه الأسلوب البسيط الذي يخفي تحته أفكاراً في تجدّدٍ دائم، أو تحفزُ علىالتجديد، وفي كثير من النقاط يمكن مقارنةالجاحظ مع فولتير» .
وكان الجاحظ في الأدب العربي القديم مثل ( برنارد شو ) في الأدب الانجليزي الحديث؛ كان الجاحظ جاداً وهو يضحك، مُتفلسفاً وهو يسخر، حيث عالج أخطر المشكلات بأسلوبه الساخر وخفة ظلّه المعروفة .
 *تصانيفه :*
* كان الجاحظ عالما موسوعيا، أخذ من كل علم بنصيب وافر، يعرف ذلك من قرأ له، قال الوزير ابن العميد : «كتب الجاحظ تعلم العقل أولا، والأدب ثانيا» () . ويعد الجاحظ من أغزر كتّاب العالم ؛ فقد كتب حوالي 360 مؤلف ما بين كتاب في مجلدات ورسالة صغيرة، تدل على قوة ذهنه وجودة تصرفه . وقد طرق في تصانيفه موضوعات شتى؛ دينية، وأدبية، واجتماعية، ونفسية، وسياسية، وتاريخية، وجغرافية، وأخلاقية ، وغيرها .
فمن كتبه : كتاب «نظم القرآن»، وكتاب «التوحيد»، وكتاب «الوعيد»، وكتاب «الحجة والنبوة»، وكتاب «الرد على أصحاب الإلهام»، وكتاب «الرد على المشبهة»، وكتاب «الرد على النصارى»، وكتاب «الرد على اليهود»، وكتاب «الدمامة»، وكتاب «المحاسن والأضداد»، وكتاب «البخلاء»، وكتاب «النساء»، وكتاب «البرصان والعرجان»، وكتاب «البغال» ، وكتاب «ذم البخل»، وكتاب «التربيع والتدوير»، وكتاب «الطفيلية»، وكتاب «فضائل الترك»، وكتاب «المعلمين»، وكتاب «البلدان» .
*مرضه ووفاته :*
* أصابه في أواخر عمره الفالج - الشلل النصفي - فكان يَطلي نصفه الأيمن بالصندل () والكافور لشدة حرارته، والنصف الأيسر لو قرض بالمقاريض لما أحس به من خدره وشدة برده . وقال في مرضه للطبيب : اصطلحت على جسدي الأضداد؛ إن أكلت باردا أخذ برجلي، وإن أكلت حارا أخذ برأسي . 
قال المبرد : دخلت على الجاحظ في آخر أيامه وهو عليل فقلت له كيف أنت فقال كيف يكون من نصفه مفلوج ولو نشر بالمناشير ما حس به ونصفه الأخر منقرَس () لو طار الذباب بقربه لألمه ، والآفة في جميع هذا أني قد جزت التسعين ثم أنشدنا
أَتـرجُـو أَن تَـكُـونَ وَأَنـتَ شَـيـخٌ             كَـمَــا قَـد كُـنـتَ أَيَّــامَ الـشَّبَابِ
لَـقَـد كَـذَّبـتـكَ نَفسُكَ لَيسَ ثَوبٌ             دَرِيـسٌ كاَلـجَـدِيدِ مِنَ الثِّيَابِ ()
قال يزيد بن محمد المهلبي : قال لي المعتز بالله : يا يزيد ورد الخبر بموت الجاحظ؛ فقلت: لأمير المؤمنين طول البقاء ودوام العز، قال : وذلك في سنة خمس وخمسين ومائتين. قال المعتز : لقد كنت أحب أن أشخِصَه إليَّ وأن يقيم عندي، فقلت له : إنه كان قبل موته عَطِلا بالفالج . وكانت وفاته بالبصرة في المحرم من السنة المذكورة ، وقد جاوز التسعين عاما، قيل : كان موته بسقوط مجلدات العلم عليه . رحمه الله تعالى، وجزاء عن العلم وأهله خير الجزاء () .*التعريف بالمصنَّف* " البيان والتبيين "
*شرح العنوان :*
* لما كان المركب يعرف بشرح مفرداته ؛ رأينا أن نشرح مفردات هذا العنوان ، لنقف على معناه بجلاء .
*1**/*فالبيان ؛ من بانَ الشيء يَبينُ بَياناً اتضح فهو بَيِّنٌ، وكذلك أَبانَ الشيءُ فهو مُبـينٌ .فالمراد به الدلالة وغيرهِا مما يوضح به الشيءُ ، وكذلك الفهم وذكاء القلب مع اللِّسان اللَّسِن . يقال : فلان أبْيَنُ من فلان أي أفصح منه، وأوضح كلاما .
*2**/*والتبيين ؛ من تَبَـيَّنَ الشيءُ إذا ظَهَرَ ، و التَّبْـيـينُ: الإِيضاح والوُضوحُ . وفي المثل : قد بَيَّنَ الصبح لذي عينين () .
*المبحث الثاني :* *لماذا هذا الكتاب ؟*
* يذكر الجاحظ في : «...وقال تبارك وتعالى (وَمَا أَرسَلنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بلِسَانِ قَومِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُم) [إبراهيم:4]؛ لأن مدار الأمر على البيان والتبيين، وعلى الإفهام والتفهيم، وكلَّما كان اللسان أبيَنَ، كان أحمدَ، كما أنه كلما كان القلب أشد استبانة، كان أحمد. والمُفهِّم لك والمُتفهِّم عنك شريكان في الفضل، إلا أن المفهِّم أفضل من المتفهم، وكذلك المعلم والمتعلم» () .
*ما الغرض من تصنيف هذا* *الكتاب ؟* :
* واضح من أوائل الكتاب أنه مصنف لشخص يجله المصنف، فهو في أكثر من مقام يعترض كلامه بعبارة (أبقاك الله) () ، وربما خاطبه بضمير الجمع ، كقوله : «...والذي نحن ذاكروه من ذلك في هذا الموضع قليل من كثير مما ذكرناه في  كتاب العرجان، فإن أردتموه فهو هناك موجودٌ، إن شاء الله تعالى» () ، وقوله : «...بكلام مستكرة تجدهم في الجزء الثالث» ()، وقوله : «وهذا باب يقع في كتاب الجوارح... وهو وارد عليكم بعد هذا الكتاب، إن شاء الله تعالى» () . 
ولم نقف على تسمية الشخص المراد في الكتاب ، لكن قد نقلت كتب التراجم عن الجاحظ قوله : «أهديت إلى محمد بن عبد الملك كتاب «الحيوان»، فأعطاني خمسة آلاف دينار، وأهديت كتاب «البيان والتبيين» إلى أحمد بن أبي دؤاد، فأعطاني كذلك، وأهديت كتاب «الزرع والنخل» إلى ابراهيم الصولي، فأعطاني مثلها فرجعت إلى البصرة ومعي ضيعة، لا تحتاج إلى تحديد ولا إلى تسميد» () . وهؤلاء الثلاثة الذين سمّاهم كلهم وزراء ، والمعني منهم بهذا الكتاب ابن أبي دؤاد .
*أسلوب الكتاب ومنهجه :*
* يعتبر البيان والتبيين من أواخر مؤلفات الجاحظ ، فقد ألف كتاب الحيوان وعمره اثنان وثمانون عاما، ونراه هنا يحيل عليه ، فهو من أواخر تصانيفه، بلا ريب، وهو كتاب في الأدب يتناول فيه موضوعات متفرقة مثل الحديث عن الأنبياء والخطباء والفقهاء والأمراء والحديث عن البلاغة واللسان والصمت والشعر والخطب والرد على الشعوبية واللحن والحمقى والمجانين ووصايا الأعراب ونوادرهم والزهد، وغير ذلك .
* ولقد شبه بعضهم أسلوب الجاحظ بأسلوب قصص ألف ليلة وليلة المتداخلة؛ إذ أن شهرزاد تحكي لشهريار قصة ، ثم يحكي أحد أبطال هذه القصة قصة فرعية، وتتخلل القصة الفرعية قصة ثالثة ورابعة أحيانًا، ثم تعود للقصة الأساسية. فالجاحظ يتناول موضوعًا ثم يتركه ليتناول غيره، ثم يعود للموضوع الأول، وقد يتركه ثانية قبل أن يستوفيه وينتقل إلى موضوع جديد، وهكذا؛ فكل فصل من الفصول من «البيان والتبيين» - كما يقول أحمد أمين - : «فوضى لا تضبط، واستطراد لا يحد» .
بل وقد حمَّل بعضهم الجاحظ مسؤولية الفوضى التي تسود كتب الأدب العربي، لأنها جرت على منواله، واحتذت حذوه، فالمبرد تأثر به في تأليفه، والكتب التي ألفت بعد كـ«عيون الأخبار» و«العقد الفريد» فيها شيء من روح الجاحظ، وإن دخلها شيء من الترتيب والتبويب .
والذي يظهر أن الاستطراد في المواضيع الجانبية ، لم يكن ضربا من الاعتباط والعبثية ، وإنما كان سياسة للجاحظ في كتبه ، يدلنا على ذلك قوله - لما اعتذر عن استطراده في ذكر قصة لقمان وابنه لقيم - : «...وهذا الباب يقع في  كتاب الانسان من كتاب «الحيوان» وفي فضل ما بين الذكر والأنثى تاما، وليس هذا الباب مما يدخل في باب «البيان والتبيين»، ولكن قد يجرى السبب، فيجري معه بقدر ما يكون تنشيطا لقارىء الكتاب، لأن خروجه من الباب إذا طال لبعض العلم، كان ذلك أروح على قلبه وأزيد في نشاطه . إن شاء الله» () . ونحو ذلك قوله في «الحيوان» : «متى خرج -القارئ- من آي القرآن صار إلى الأثر، ومتى خرج من أثر صار إلى خبر، ثم يخرج من الخبر إلى الشعر، ومن الشعر إلى النوادر، ومن النوادر إلى حكم عقلية ومقاييس شداد، ثم لا يترك هذا الباب ولعله أن يكون أثقل والملال أسرع حتى يفضي به إلى مزح وفكاهة، وإلى سخف وخرافة ولست أراه سخفًا» .
وفي هذا الكتاب لما عقد باب البيان ؛ وتعرض إلى تعريفه وما قيل فيه ، عقب على ذلك بقوله قال : «وكان في الحق أن يكون هذا الباب في أول هذا الكتاب، ولكنا أخرناه لبعض التدبير» () ، ولعلَّ من تدبيره أنه ابتدأه بذكرالعي وقلة الفصاحة ، ليصل إلى تفصيل القول في سيرة واصل بن عطاء رأس المعتزلة وإمامهم، متوسلا إلى ذلك بذكر عقدة اللثغة التي استطاع تجاوزها ، والمنافحة عن آرائه .
فالأمر عنده يجري على نسق معين ، وكوننا لا نصل إلى مبتغانا من كتاباته إلا بشق الأنفس ، لا ينفي أن يكون له نظام في تلك الفوضى .
* وقد جزأ المصنف كتابه إلى ثلاثة أجزاء ، مقسمة إلى صدر وصلب ، وربما قطع الجزء الواحد بأكثر من بسملة ، ولعل ذلك لأنه كان يؤلفه على مراحل ، فكلما استأنف العمل فيه ، ابتدأ بالبسملة تبركا واستعانة () .
وختم بقوله : «وهذا -أبقاك الله- آخر ما ألفناه من كتاب «البيان والتبيين»، ونرجو أن نكون غير مقصرين فيما اخترناه من صنعته، وأردناه من تأليفه، فإن وقع على الحال التي أردنا، وبالمنزلة التي أملنا؛ فذلك بتوفيق الله وحسن تأييده، وإن وقع بخلافها، فما قصَّرنا في الاجتهاد، ولكن حُرمنا التَّوفيق . والله تعالى أعلم» () .
*محتوى الكتاب :*
* لاحظ أبو هلال حسن بن عبد الله العسكري (ت395هـ) عسر تحصيل المباحث اللغوية والأدبية من كتاب «البيان والتبيين»، وقرَّر ذلك في كتابه «صناعتا النظم والنثر» قائلا : «إن أنواع البيان والبلاغة مبثوثة في تضاعيفه ومنتشرة، لا توجد إلا بالتأمل» () . وبناء على هذا الكلام يمكننا أن نقسم الكتاب إلى بابين كبيرين؛ هما : 
باب الكلام : ويندرج تحته مجموعة فصول تتعلق باللسان وما يتصل به من مخارج الحروف واختلاف طرق الأداء واللحن ، والفصاحة .
وباب البلاغة: ويضم فصولا تشتمل على تعريفها ، وذكر ما يتعلق بها ، وذكر الخطبة وآدابها وشروطها وأصحابها ، وعلومها.
على أن تضاعيف السطور لا تخلو من مباحث ، لو رحنا نستقصيها ، لجعلناها في أبواب مفردة كثيرة، كمثل تراجم الأعلام من الشعراء والخطباء وغيرهم، وذكر معتقدات بعضهم كبشار بن برد، وعقد الموازنات بين الشعراء والخطباء ، وإيراد الانتقادات على جامعي اللغة وأئمتها، في سلسلة يطول ذكرها ، ولا يعرف تفصيلها إلا بمباشرتها .
*القيمة العلمية ل**لكتاب :*
* أجمع جل من ترجموا للجاحظ على أن كتابيه «الحيوان» و«البيان والتبيين» هما أجل تصانيفه، وأوسعها فائدة، وأوسعها انتشارا . قال ابن خلكان : «ومن أحسن تصانيفه وأمتعها كتاب «الحيوان» فلقد جمع كل غريبة ، وكذلك كتاب «البيان والتبيين»» () .
* في معرض حديثه ربما أشار الجاحظ إلى كتاب من كتبه ، بسط فيه العبارة ؛ فمن الكتب التي ذكرها: كتاب «الأسماء والكنى» () ، و«أنباء السراري» ()، وكتاب «الحيوان» ، وكتاب «الجوارح وعللها» ()، وكتاب «الزرع والنخل» () .
* والجاحظ نفسه يثني على كتابه هذا، ويحث على مدارسته؛ يقول -رحمه الله-: «ولما قرأ المأمون كتبي في الإمامة، فوجدها على ما أمر به، وصرت إليه، وقد كان أمر اليزيدي بالنظر فيها ليخبره عنها، قال لي : قد كان بعض من نرتضي عقله ونصدق خبره خبرنا عن هذه الكتب بإحكام الصنعة وكثرة الفائدة، فقلت قد تربي الصفة على العيان، فلما رأيتها رأيت العيان قد أربى على الصفة، فلما فليتها أربى الفَلي على العيان، كما أربى العيان على الصفة . وهذا كتاب لا يحتاج إلى حضور صاحبه، ولا يفتقر إلى المحتجين عنه، قد جمع استقصاء المعاني، واستيفاء جميع الحقوق مع اللفظ الجزل، والمخرج السهل، فهو سوقي ملوكي، وعامي خاصي» () . *خاتمة*
 عاصر الجاحظ اثنا عشر خليفة عباسياً هم : المهدي والهادي والرشيد والأمين والمأمون، والمعتصم والواثق ، والمتوكل والمنتصر، والمستعين والمعتز والمهتدي بالله، وعاش القرن الذي كانت فيه الثقافة العربية في ذروة ازدهارها . 
والجاحظ بهذا الفكر، وهذه الثقافة المتنوعة الجامعة، وذاك العمر المديد بما يعطيه للمرء من خبرات وتجارب، وهذا الأسلوب المميز: استحق مكانه المتميز في تاريخ الثقافة العربية بما له من تأثير واضح قوي في كل من جاءوا بعده .
وقد كانت ثمرة هذه الحياة يانعة ، فقد وصلتنا بعض كتبه ، وما وصل غيض من فيض ، لكن أحدها وهو كتاب البيان والتبيين، كان بحق أحد أعمدة الأدب الأربعة ؛ فقد شحنه بالتأصيلات العلمية ، والفوائد اللغوية ، والتحليلات البيانية واللسانية ، وتعرض إلى مباحث شائكة ، فيسر عسيرها ، وصاغها صياغة تمكن من حسن تصورها .
هذا جهد المقل ، فإن أصبنا فمن الله وحده ، وإن كان غير ذلك ، فعذرنا أننا قد بذلنا ما في وسعنا و(ما على المحسنين من سبيل). وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الطاهرين ، وسلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين . والحمد لله رب العالمين .*قائمة المصادر والمراجع*

01- «البداية والنهاية» ، إسماعيل بن عمر الدمشقي . مكتبة المعارف. بيروت. د-ط .د-ت.
02- «البيان والتبيين» ، عمرو بن بحر الجاحظ . دار صعب. بيروت . ط1. 1967. تحقيق : فوزي عطوي .
03- «تاريخ بغداد» ، الخطيب البغدادي. دار الكتب العلمية. بيروت. د-ط .
04- «سير أعلام النبلاء» ، محمد بن أحمد الذهبي . مؤسسـة الرسالـة. سوريا. ط9. 1997. تحقيق : شعيب الأرناؤوط ومحمد العرقسوسي .
05- «شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب» ، عبد الحي بن أحمد الدمشقي . دار الكتب العلمية . بيروت . د-ط .د-ت.
06- «الفهرست»، محمد بن إسحق النديم. دار المعرفة. بيروت. ط1. 1978.
07- «كشف الظنون»، مصطفى بن عبد الله . دار الكتب العلمية. بيروت. ط1. 1993. تحقيق : إبراهيم الزيبق .
08- «لسان العرب» ، محمد بن مكرم ابن منظور. دار صادر. بيروت. ط1. 1993. تحقيق : إبراهيم الزيبق .
09- «المقدمة» ، عبد الرحمن بن محمد . دار القلم. بيروت ط5. تحقيق : محمود يوسف زايد .
10- «المنتظم» ، عبد الحمن بن علي ابن الجوزي . دار الكتب العلمية. بيروت. الطبعة الأولى. 1997. تحقيق : محمد ومصطفى عطا .
11- «وفيات الأعيان» ، أحمد بن محمد ابن خلكان . دار الثقافة. بيروت. ط1. 1967. تحقيق : إحسان عباس.
الإحالات
() راجع : «المقدمة» (ج1ص553) ، ابن خلدون .

() «وفيات الأعيان» (ج3ص474) ، ابن خلكان .

() «وفيات الأعيان» (ج3ص474) ، ابن خلكان .

() «الفهرست» (ج1ص169) ، ابن النديم .

() راجع : «البداية والنهاية» (ج11ص19) ، ابن كثير .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص214) ، الخطيب البغدادي .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص217) ، الخطيب البغدادي .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص214) ، الخطيب البغدادي .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص215) ، الخطيب البغدادي .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص215) ، الخطيب البغدادي .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص219) ، الخطيب البغدادي .

() «وفيات الأعيان» (ج3ص473) ، ابن خلكان .

() هو : شجر طيب الرائحة ، وخشبه أحمر ومنه أصفر . «لسان العرب» (ج11ص386) ، ابن منظور .

() يعني : به مرض النِّقرس ، بكسر النون المشددة ، وهو داء معروف يأخذ في الرجل والمفاصل. «لسان العرب» (ج6ص240) ، ابن منظور .

() «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص219) ، الخطيب البغدادي ، و«وفيات الأعيان» (ج3ص473) ، ابن خلكان .

() راجع : «تاريخ بغداد» (ج12ص219) ، الخطيب البغدادي . و«وفيات الأعيان» (ج3ص470) ، ابن خلكان . و«المنتظم» (ج12ص93) ، ابن الجوزي . و«سير أعلام النبلاء» (ج11ص526)، الذهبي . و«البداية والنهاية» (ج11ص19) ، ابن كثير . «شذرات الذهب » (ج1ص121) ، ابن العماد الحنبلي .

() راجع : «الغريب» (ج2ص33) ، أبو عبيد ، و«لسان العرب» (ج13ص67) ابن منظور .

() «البيان والتبيين» (ج1ص21) ، الجاحظ .

() المصدر السايق (ج1ص215ص242 ص395 ص553) .

() المصدر السايق (ج1ص32) .

() المصدر السايق (ج1ص200) .

() المصدر السايق (ج1ص65) .

() راجع : «سير أعلام النبلاء» (ج23ص529) ، الذهبي .

() المصدر السايق (ص109) .

() «البيان والتبيين» (ج1ص55) ، الجاحظ .

() المصدر السايق (ص54،ص58،ص61،ص98،ص120  ،ص215،ص318،ص371،ص395،  ص447،ص514) .

() المصدر السايق (ص607) .

() «كشف الظنون» (ج2ص1082) ، حاجي خليفة .

() «وفيات الأعيان» (ج3ص471) ، ابن خلكان .

() المصدر السايق . (ص32،ص92) .

() المصدر السايق (ص32) .

() المصدر السايق (ص65) .

() المصدر السايق (ص128) .

() المصدر السايق (ص558) .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

عرضٌ طيب، وفَّقك الله.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرًا.



> وانفرد هو بآراءَ كلامية


الصواب: بآراءٍ.

----------


## أبو محمد بن عيسى آل مبارك

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم ، وأحسن مثوبتكم .

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

جزاك الله خيرا ، اخي ابا  محمد ، على هذا العرض الطيب الممتع ، واتمنى ا ن نجد مثل هذه المشاركة ، التي تهتم بعرض امهات الكتب ، فهي توفر الوقت والجهد على الكثيرين ، وخاصة عندما تكتب باقلام  خبيرة  ،  وتقبلي مني تحياتي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.
ذكرت قبلًا نصّ الشيخ الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون - رحمه الله - من "القطوف" في تصحيح اسم كتاب الجاحظ، وأنَّه: "البيان والتبيُّن" ..
ثم أقول:
حكى  الأستاذ الكبير العلامة الأديب محمود الطَّناحي - كما في في مقالاته، ق2: 512 - 513 - مشاهدة نفيسة  جدا في أثناء زيارته لمكتبة القرويين بمدينة فاس بالمغرب الأقصى عام 1975؛ 
حكى أنه رأى الجزء الثالث من كتاب الجاحظ وكُتب على صدره في العنوان: "البيان  والتبيُّن" بياء واحدة مشدّدة مضمومة، واضحة جدا .. 
ثم ذكر مِن نفاسة  المخطوط ما ذكر .. 
ثم ذكر - أيضًا - أنّ الشيخ عبد السلام هارون لم ير هذا الجزء  النفيس (وهذه نقطة هامَّة جداًّ تؤيِّد ما ترجَّح للشيخ هارون بأخرة) .. 
ثم ذكر  الأستاذ الطَّناحي رحمه الله أنّه ممّا قد يعكّر على هذا الرسم ما وقف عليه  في النسخة الكاملة  لكتاب "العواصم والقواصم" لأبي بكر ابن العربي - تـ: د. عمار طالبي - وذلك في سياق ذمّ الجاحظ وأنّه صاحب كتاب "الضلال والتضليل"، هنا قال  الطَّناحي: (ألا ترشّح كلمة "التضليل" كلمة "التبيين" من حيث جاءت على  وزنها؟).اهـ. 
ذكرت هذا للفائدة. والله تعالى أعلم.

----------

